# Private Team Plans LMS with Audi R10 TDI



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Ingolstadt – The successful Audi R10 TDI is likely to appear again on European race tracks in 2009. While Audi will contest the 24 Hours of Le Mans as part of its factory commitment with the new R15 TDI in 2009, Dr Colin Kolles is planning to buy two Audi R10 TDI cars for his racing team. The privately fielded prototypes are planned to return to the venues of their greatest exploits in 2009: to the European-based Le Mans Series and to the 24-hour race at Le Mans, in which the Audi R10 TDI has not been beaten so far.
* Full Story *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Private Team Plans LMS with Audi R10 TDI ([email protected])*

That they might go to Le Mans is interesting as well. I wonder if Champion could find a sponsor to make an American privateer team doable.


----------



## receptionfades (Aug 19, 2007)

George according to that article Audi Sport will still be supporting the teams/cars. My guess is that it will be up to Audi Sport if the team does in fact make an appearance at the America Le Mans. I was really excited to get back to Lime Rock to see the teams and cars again and when I heard they where backing out it was frustrating. But hopefully the team will fund some great drivers and there will the same amazing races. I can see the first 5 winning spots go to the R15/R10s still followed by the Peugeot diesel teams.


----------

